# ODL stockbrokers customers - happy?



## junii (9 Dec 2009)

Hi,
I am in the process of joining ODL as my first broker at the moment.

I was recommended this by an Irish blog type site I read. I was also further more confident in choosing ODL when I saw there website - I think it's very professional looking.

I initally filled out the app form on their website and the next morning I got a call from ODL to let me know I could email over my app form and they were also wondering where I was moving from.

I told them this was my first broker and that it was great I could email over my forms. He said he would email me the details that day but I never got an email! 

Then I was just reading through how to get my photo id sent into them and I emailed their support or customer email address to ask if it was ok that a Garda sign it in Ireland.

That was over a week and a half now I'd say and I haven't received an email back! Not very confidence inspiring.

Not so sure about using this company now.


----------



## fiatmoney (9 Dec 2009)

*Re: ODL customers - happy?*

What account did you wish to open? Futures & Options, Forex or Shares. I think you need to have some experience to trade any derivatives.


----------



## junii (9 Dec 2009)

*Re: ODL customers - happy?*

Hi,
I wasn't sure what they all were so I selected all. That must be why he was asking me where I'd came from.


----------



## Rory Gillen (13 Dec 2009)

*Re: ODL customers - happy?*

We have introduced ODL Securities to people via our 1-day seminars for over four years, and have found them to be cost effective with decent service. All Irish trades done at €30 a trade no matter what size. They click alot of boxes for the Irish-based investor.

Rory Gillen


----------



## Pexus1976 (28 Dec 2009)

*Re: ODL customers - happy?*



Rory Gillen said:


> We have introduced ODL Securities to people via our 1-day seminars for over four years, and have found them to be cost effective with decent service. All Irish trades done at €30 a trade no matter what size. They click alot of boxes for the Irish-based investor.
> 
> Rory Gillen


 
€30 is expensive compared to other brokers out there, is there a reason your recommending them? 

I would suggest TD Waterhouse here is a list of their rates and charges 

[broken link removed]


----------



## fiatmoney (31 Dec 2009)

*Re: ODL customers - happy?*



Pexus1976 said:


> €30 is expensive compared to other brokers out there, is there a reason your recommending them?
> 
> I noticed ODL are advertised on Rory's website so he is probably getting paid to recommend them, they are excellent for options and futures, however, a bit expensive for trading stocks.


----------



## justforgroup (1 Jan 2010)

Hi,
Have a look at the thread "Costs of trading" before throwing your money away 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=128749


----------



## Pexus1976 (2 Jan 2010)

*Re: ODL customers - happy?*



fiatmoney said:


> Pexus1976 said:
> 
> 
> > €30 is expensive compared to other brokers out there, is there a reason your recommending them?
> ...


----------



## ajapale (2 Jan 2010)

Would posters please use the report post facility if they suspect a post is in breach of the posting guidelines.

Thanks
aj
moderator


----------

